# Problem with a molar--update!!



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi again, I noticed not too long ago that Rusty has a molar that appears to not have grown much at all from the gum line. It looks greenish-yellowish too and I am very concerned. He has never eaten dry food without it being mixed with canned and now I am wondering if this tooth is the reason why. Add this to the vet list. Thank you!


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Problem with a molar*

Update! We just got Rusty neutered and the vet pulled that tooth and said it was rotten (ouch!) . The next day he ate some dry food on his own which is major for Rusty! I am not saying he isn't still picky, but maybe he won't require me to whip up something super special for him every time it is dinner time!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear that Rusty is back to good oral health! Without a doubt, that tooth was a factor in his rejection of dry kibble. That spot in his mouth was probably painful for a long time! YAY, Rusty!! 

Once (about 1997), my Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae, had to have a broken molar removed, and it made all the difference for her. I still have the tooth.


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi ms! I am so happy to be able to get Rusty back to proper health. I can't imagine having a rotten tooth. :'( You must have had to ask for the tooth. My vet didn't offer it! Ha! It is so neat how you can fall so hard in love with pups. We love him so. :-*


----------

